# Shark attach. How to prevent it?



## jtugores

Hi People,

As some of you know, I am new in the whole kayak business. I am getting my new fishing kayak next week, so I am very exciting. My question of the week is, how do you manage the idea of sharks around??? Three weeks ago, it was a shark attach in NSW, TO A KAYAK!!!! In my case I will be fishing around Coogee beach, but I cannot stop thinking about the risk of a Shark attack or whereever including a Shark. As you guys are the most experience people regarding to Kayaks, I believe you may have some kind of answer to this situation. Is there anything in the market to keep sharks away? Is that worthy? What should we do if we see a shark around? Should we hook our catch or should we put it into a net when approaching the kayak to avoid blood in the water? Should we carry a knife? so many questionsssss. I just wanna be able to feel safe when going fishing, or at least to know what I am doing the right thing to prevent that scary issue. On the other hand, if that happen!!! and I have a massive shark around, what should I do!!!! I guess the possibilities are that the shark will be close, but will not attack, but What should we do? stay quiet? Come back to land as quick as possible?

I am looking forward to hearing your comments from you.


----------



## Ranger

Kayak with friends...........prefferably slower and weaker friends, coz there's safety in numbers! Survival of the fittest! :lol:

A device called a "Shark shield" seems to have a good reputation, although these things don't come cheap.

Some common sense rules will help:
Dont hang a burley cage from your kayak (or if you do, make sure it can be detatched quickly)
Dont keep live fish in a bag or net next to your kayak
Dont gut or clean fish on the water

There are risks with any passtime, and although we hear of shark attacks, they really aren't very common, so I'd suggest it's something to always keep in mind and take sensible precautions against, but don't let it turn you away from enjoying yaself.

After all, more people are killed by Hippopotamuses each season! ;-)


----------



## CamFish

A few weeks back I had a massive shark almost 3m check my yak out (only a bronze whaler) I was obesely a little worried but I kept paddling towards it when it turned around and did a head on run to my yak and it was confused and got spooked then shot off at 300kph
Personally I believe being an apex predator in the environment when they are encountered with something like a kayak and you show no fear towards then and paddle/padel towards it feels threatened by this "new threat" and will react by swimming of
However i doubt this would work on a big great white or a massive tiger ......well I wouldn't test it 
But have a look at video footage available of sharks harassing yak's in all of them they are not showing aggression more interest for what we are if they were in an aggressive stance the guys wouldn't still be above the water
Check these out....they show interest
http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/1283/39/




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrAFTIod ... re=related


----------



## Guest

Simple (but not definitive) answer: get a shark shield. And if you don't like the idea of paying for one, you can always try and win one (open to all Aussie & NZ residents). Shark Shield are giving one away this month on yakabout - details here: http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/1355/1/


----------



## dishley

Simple but definitive answer. If you don't want to be eaten by a shark, then the smallest possible recreational craft is probably not the vessel for you.
If you don't give a s#*t about sharks then go offshore in a yak. 
There's no point going out there if you're going to be worried about it. There isn't any rewards for bravery in this game, there are however consequences for stupidity.


----------



## koich

I use Shark Un-Attach.


----------



## Ranger

koich said:


> I use Shark Un-Attach.


I'd be cautious with that one, as it's a cheap Chinese copy. 
Try the original Australian Shark Detatch! :lol:



> An Australian man has described how he escaped from the jaws of a great white shark by poking it in the eye as it dragged him under water.





> An abalone diver has survived a terrifying attack by a white pointer shark, which swallowed his head and shoulders before he fought free of the predator.
> 
> Eric Nerhus, 41, was diving off the NSW south coast on Tuesday when the three-metre shark seized him head on, crunching on his head, shoulders and chest, he told friends later.
> 
> Protected from the worst of the shark's bite by a lead-lined weight vest, the diver stabbed and clubbed at the creature's head and eyes with an abalone chisel until it spat him free.
> 
> The shark's bite crushed Mr Nerhus's reinforced face mask, broke his nose, and shredded his wetsuit.
> 
> With blood pouring from deep wounds to his head, chest and back, Mr Nerhus surfaced off Cape Howe, near Eden, to be pulled aboard a boat by his son Mark, 25.
> 
> Suffering blood loss and shock, he was flown to Wollongong Hospital, where he was stable and conscious on Tuesday night, telling friends of his miraculous escape.
> 
> "He was actually bitten by the head down, the shark swallowed his head," said fellow diver and friend Dennis Luobikis.
> 
> "I think Eric's the first professional abalone diver that's actually survived a white pointer attack," added Mr Luobikis, 52.
> 
> "Eric is a tough boy, he's super fit.
> 
> "But I would say that would test anyone's resolve, being a fish lunch.







Or how about this piece of resistance:


> Have you ever sat watching a scary movie on the T.V , cringing as the lead man battles to avoid the jaws of the biggest shark that the special affects team could build, as he is drawn down and engulfed, spurting blood, and screaming to his companions to "swim for their lives!"
> 
> It is unlikely that we will ever face this scenario in real life, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared does it? After all, it may be one more piece of useless information that you wish you had remembered, as you find yourself facing a Great White and wondering what the best plan of action would be.
> 
> The first instinct would be to scream as loud and swim as fast as you can. However, you have watched enough B movies to realize that perhaps this should not be your first choice of action.
> 
> The key to surviving a Great White attack, is to understand a little about how these animals operate. They actually rely on their victims being very frightened and can pick up even small amounts of fear, using these emanations of terror to better hone in on their victims. Hard or impossible that it sounds, the calmer you can remain, the more chance you have of coming out of the attack alive.
> 
> They also rely on their victims to panic and swim away as hard as they can. This enables the shark to use trick tactics on the victim, such as sneaking up from a different angle and catching you relatively unaware. After all, the shark doesn't want a fight, he simply after an easy lunch, and he is just doing what comes naturally.
> 
> So it is important to keep your eye on the shark whilst you make your retreat. Make yourself as "flat" as possible and avoid thrashing your arms and legs. The shark will have trouble biting anything that he cannot get easily, because his nose will get in the way.
> 
> If at all possible, back up against anything that will give some protection from behind, such as the side of the boat, a reef, rocks or even your diving buddy. This will help to limit the angle that the shark will be able to attack you at.
> 
> So do something that the shark won't be expecting, or appreciate very much. Fight back. If you give a good hard blow to the shark's gills or eyes, you will find that the shark will temporarily retreat. If he actually has you in his mouth, then hit the tip of his nose as hard as you can, and tear at the eyes and gills, hopefully with something sharp you may be carrying, such as a knife or spear gun, or anything that comes to hand. Failing that, use your fists, elbows and feet.
> 
> Sharks cannot breathe out of water, so if you are in the process of being bitten, if it is possible, lift the shark high enough out of the water so that his gills are exposed. He will then let go of you. If he is too large for this, then the other option would be to literally hug the shark to your body. This prevents the shark from doing what comes naturally when latching onto a victim, which is to thrash its prey about in order to tear chunks of flesh from the body. Try to cover as much of the gills with your body at the same time so that the shark is deprived of oxygen. This way he may figure out that his "easy" lunch is being a problem to him and let go.
> 
> Obviously your first consideration will be to get out of the water.
> 
> Recent research into the social habits of sharks has shown that often enough the reason that they attack humans can be through mistaken identity for a seal or sea turtle, or simple case of curiosity and to see how tasty we are. Sharks in fact prefer more succulent prey such as a seal or fish, probably considering us too "bony" for their liking.


Yep, if a shark ever tries to bite me, I'm just gonna hold it up out of the water until it suffocates, and you can call me Rambo! ;-)


----------



## koich

Ranger said:


> So do something that the shark won't be expecting, or appreciate very much. Fight back. If you give a good hard blow to the shark's gills or eyes, you will find that the shark will temporarily retreat. If he actually has you in his mouth, then hit the tip of his nose as hard as you can, and tear at the eyes and gills, hopefully with something sharp you may be carrying, such as a knife or spear gun, or anything that comes to hand. Failing that, use your fists, elbows and feet.
> 
> [\quote]
> 
> Remember kids, next time a shark comes within reach of your kayak, just gaff it and raise it's head out of the water, prefereably onto the kayak.
> 
> It won't appreciate this and it will apologise profusely and leave.
> 
> The new shark safety slogan goes " If in doubt, gaff it out"


----------



## Ranger

Not me! I'm just gonna scream and cry like a little girl! MUMMYYYYYY!


----------



## eth93

Fish dams.


----------



## ARK

koich said:


> Ranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do something that the shark won't be expecting, or appreciate very much. Fight back. If you give a good hard blow to the shark's gills or eyes, you will find that the shark will temporarily retreat. If he actually has you in his mouth, then hit the tip of his nose as hard as you can, and tear at the eyes and gills, hopefully with something sharp you may be carrying, such as a knife or spear gun, or anything that comes to hand. Failing that, use your fists, elbows and feet.
> 
> [\quote]
> 
> Remember kids, next time a shark comes within reach of your kayak, just gaff it and raise it's head out of the water, prefereably onto the kayak.
> 
> It won't appreciate this and it will apologise profusely and leave.
> 
> The new shark safety slogan goes " If in doubt, gaff it out"
Click to expand...

I want a T shirt with that!

Audrey


----------



## mcbigg

eric said:


> Ranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do something that the shark won't be expecting, or appreciate very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a subscription to a gardening magazine?
Click to expand...

pmsl. :lol: :lol: :lol: He certainly wouldn't be expecting that. Or appreciate it.


----------



## topgunpete

Never loose sight of the fact that the media love to beat up a story, the more spectacular the better. I don't believe there has been a fatal kayak shark attack yet! correct me if I am wrong. There is more chance of having a car crash on the way to launching a yak, then there is of having an issue in a yak.


----------



## ant

Two words say it all "Shark Shield" money well spent for piece of mind.

Regards
Ant


----------



## Scott

ant said:


> Two words say it all "Shark Shield" money well spent for piece of mind.
> 
> Regards
> Ant


I couldn't agree more. A scare made me buy one of these in 2005 and I haven't looked back. The best money ever spent yak fishing. They are so effective I will be not turn mine on when chasing smaller edible shark species irrespective of water depth they seem to me to be effective far beyond their 4-5 metre safety zone. Any disbelievers should bring a live shark into the field, their distress is incredibly obvious.

Scott


----------



## mozza

Eat it, before it eats you. after all, your all fisherman, right. have seen old footage of divers in the 60s,Australia. using a stick with a shotgun cartridge inserted on the end, they would push the stick onto the shark, and the cartridge would fire.would not be hard to rig one up.keep it in a rod holder just in case...had a look around the web
they use a unit called, beco power heads they have a web site, skin divers use them, also used for despaching alligators,the Australian one from the 60s was made by wally gibbons called a, point contact bang stick.if wally gibbons rings a bell he was connected to Ben cropp,&Ron taylor,who made skindiving movies in the 50-60s killing lots of sharks.


----------



## Sunhobie

koich said:


> I use Shark Un-Attach.


Beat me to it!!
I would like to add, that if the shark has attached, you are already a gonner!


----------



## YakN00b

mozza said:


> Eat it, before it eats you. after all, your all fisherman, right. have seen old footage of divers in the 60s,Australia. using a stick with a shotgun cartridge inserted on the end, they would push the stick onto the shark, and the cartridge would fire.would not be hard to rig one up.keep it in a rod holder just in case...had a look around the web
> they use a unit called, beco power heads they have a web site, skin divers use them, also used for despaching alligators,the Australian one from the 60s was made by wally gibbons called a, point contact bang stick.if wally gibbons rings a bell he was connected to Ben cropp,&Ron taylor,who made skindiving movies in the 50-60s killing lots of sharks.


I want one. Would also be useful for the crocs up here


----------



## CatfishKeith

as long as you can peddle/paddle faster than the other guy youve got nothing to worry about :twisted:


----------



## Southerly

_Quote: The new shark safety slogan goes " If in doubt, gaff it out"_

Tried that once in the boat on a very green 2mtr mako, stuffed the gaff shot getting it mid body and hauled it over the side only to have it latch on to my torso for a quick bite, made a lovely mess of my wet wheather gear and overalls, missed the stomach so no war wounds to show the grand children, all happened in about 3 seconds flat. Once agin proving that things can go to poo frighteningly quickly on the water.

Enjoy the bities, it is their ocean.

Oh, and yes I have a shark sheild in the yak, too many bumps in the night for my liking.

David


----------



## jtugores

I understand!!! Thank you all for your comments. I realize that the more likely situation would be facing a shark around the kayak but without intention to harm. If that is the situation, what would you do? stop, relax and wait till he goes away? try to gaaf him? make noise? What would be the right thing to do? Does it depends on the size? What happend if the shark is following my catch? Should I cut the line? People I need to know what to do in that kind of situations!!! I know that this sort of question are great for a jokes and funny comments, but does anyone knows Which should be the right and safe thing to do?


----------



## scleburne

jtugores said:


> What happend if the shark is following my catch? Should I cut the line?


Either slow or increase your retrieve speed depending on your line strength vs shark size and taste for shark fillets.


----------



## mal.com

When the shark shield debate was on previously I happened to see a bit out of a David Attenbrough wildlife program of the Antarctic.

There was a scene of a bloody big (5m or so) Great White attacking a seal, in one scene the shark hit the seal about 3m in the air, at full speed and landing like a breaching whale, with the full grown seal daintly held in it's mouth. If a GW is in full attack mode I think you'd need something more substantial than an eletronic davice to change its mind.

Basically I think, if your times up, get ready to take up harp lessons.

hooroo
Mal de mer


----------



## chris58

i am also packing it when it come to sharks, :shock: 
but i look at it this way,
you dont mind driving down to the water to go fishing,
look at the odds of a car smash! torn to bits, burn alive, broken bones, back etc.
dont laugh just think about the odds........
also take into account the surfers! at times some to get a nip but look how many do it.


----------



## dishley

Buddy there is nothing but you and your common sense. The sea and it's inhabitants are still a mystery, treat everything with respect and then hope it does the same to you.
The last thing i'd do if i saw a shark is attack it unless i had no other choice. Based on your comments i would seriously steer clear of open water, there are plenty of estuaries around to keep you satisfied. 
You have to ask yourself if the risk is worth it? Some answer yes, but most answer no. 
Is a fish worth a possible shark attack? This is what makes me worry about you pal.


----------



## Ranger

mal.com said:


> There was a scene of a bloody big (5m or so) Great White attacking a seal, in one scene the shark hit the seal about 3m in the air, at full speed and landing like a breaching whale, with the full grown seal daintly held in it's mouth. If a GW is in full attack mode I think you'd need something more substantial than an eletronic davice to change its mind.


Unless of course you were fast enough and nimble enough to insert it as an electronic shark suppository! 









And now to get totally off track:


----------



## john316

jt, one of the things that happens on a forum is that a thread can develop a life of its own... this one went funny with a few other bits thrown in, including some good advice and some bad...

We do live in a world that has been effected by the jaws movies - a total load of crap - and has seen the mass destruction of sharks and has now swung back to the more protectionist view. Get to a big aquarium and watch a few of the bigger beasties swim around and what you see is a beautiful but leathal looking animal that is perfectly constructed for its environment.

I live with the understanding that in their environment I need to be rational and find that when on land I feel a degree of fear but when out on the water I find the peace and the beauty to be a siren song that draws me back time and time again. I don't use a shark shield - I would if I had one but on my income I have to make my priorities and live with them. I also break a few of the other rules of "common sense" as I spend most of my ocean time totally alone and sometimes quite wide. Its good to be able to get out with a buddy but where I am that is not always possible.

If your fear is overwhelming you stay where you are able to deal with it. The rivers and lakes are great places to paddle and fish and I love getting out there as well. Ultimately you are responsible for your own safety and you are the one to decide what degree of risk you are prepared to take.

Maybe I'll see you on the water somewhere, enjoy it while you can

John
Moruya


----------



## jtugores

PEOPLE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR COMMENTS!!!

I guess I will follow your recomendations! Shark shield asap!! It is bloody expensive, but I will try to get one at least within the next months. Thank you Simon, who nicely offer to take me and show me around for my first trip, and HE HAS A SHARK SHIELD!!!

THANKS AGAIN!!!

juan


----------



## bazzoo

i cant really afford a shark shield , and i no longer really fish offshore, as my interests have mainly changed to fresh water or the salt rivers. however , if i were fishing offshore still , i9 would smear the bottom of my kayak with a mixter of broccoli and brussel sprouts juice , and even perhaps hang a whole live brussel sprout or two off the sides of the yak . There isnt a shark or a creature on this earth that would eat such a brew , thus rendering you safe from sharks , killer whales and giant squid, it will also keep skin divers at bey


----------



## keza

bazzoo said:


> i cant really afford a shark shield , and i no longer really fish offshore, as my interests have mainly changed to fresh water or the salt rivers. however , if i were fishing offshore still , i9 would smear the bottom of my kayak with a mixter of broccoli and brussel sprouts juice , and even perhaps hang a whole live brussel sprout or two off the sides of the yak . There isnt a shark or a creature on this earth that would eat such a brew , thus rendering you safe from sharks , killer whales and giant squid, it will also keep skin divers at bey


Bazz, maybe just eat a stack of sprouts the night before you go out, at least then when a shark turns up and you sh#t yourself it will act as a deterrent :lol:


----------



## Kathy

Hope you don't mind me bringing up an old post but was wondering how the original poster of this thread has faired with his kayaking. You seemed to be very fearful of the sharks and wondered if you decided to stay away or learnt how to live with them (if this is possible). After watching a few you tube videos of sharks swimming around but not really trying to bite has relaxed me a little, but that one of the great white circling that boat was still enough deterent for me to keep me away from the open waters. I can barely go out in the surf without worrying about them so sticking in estuaries and rivers sounds best to me.

I have never done or followed any kind of water sports before, but how common is it for the likes of them bigger sharks to travel up rivers or entrances? I have never heard of it and the movies I've seen of yours I see smaller sharks around you but the videor and your buddies don't appear worried about them at all. My brother capsized his catamaran at Nelsons Bay once and while it sank he watched sharks swimming underneath him yet they kept swimming on by not worried about trying to bite. It still didn't stop him running on water to the shore but I am becoming more curious to learn about these creatures. As I am with spiders, the little ones don't really worry me (so long as they don't come near me) but I freak at the sight of the big huntsmans and no doubt in my mind I'd feel the same towards the likes of any shark as big or bigger than my kayak. It will be a long time (if at all) before I will venture out of sheltered waters but would like to learn how I should act so we don't look attractive to the sharks. If they do travel up the channels I want to be able to enjoy watching them like I do the dolphins and not let fear cause me to make stupid mistakes.

There are some funny sounding comments in this thread. :lol:


----------



## tezarity

how much do shark shields cost?


----------



## koich

Ahh memories.


----------



## Shorty

The girl that was attacked on the weekend was wearing a shark shield BTW,the shark pushed others in her group out of the way to get to her,,

Anyway best thing is catch all the sharks like these blokes, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bc-Cv9C ... _embedded#!


----------



## Zed

Shorty said:


> The girl that was attacked on the weekend was wearing a shark shield BTW,the shark pushed others in her group out of the way to get to her,,


Aw, come on. Some of us are impressionable. I couldn't find any sitings of the shield use in that attack. That would be newsworthy.


----------



## simond11

Kathy
I think that I would be speaking on behalf of the majority of people on this forum when I say we all have a healthy respect for the ocean and the creatures that live in it. We are all aware of the potential dangers involved in going out on a kayak, whether on the open ocean or on a lake in Canberra. The same dangers we face every day when we get behind the wheel of a car or catch a bus or a plane. Most of us try to minimise the danger by taking precautions of sorts, like wearing PFD's, taking radios, shark shields, flares or whatever else we deem suitable. Personally I only do ocean fishing, therefore I always take with me everything, including my shark shield. I figure it's a bit like MBF..if you have it and you don't need to use it..great! I f you need to use it, then you have it.We have all seen sharks at one time or another, and apart from the Long Reef incident 2 years ago, most of these encounters have been where the shark was more interested in staying away from us. Learn about the sharks, respect them, give them their space, but don't let them stop you doing what you enjoy doing.
Cheers


----------



## Shorty

Zed said:


> Shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl that was attacked on the weekend was wearing a shark shield BTW,the shark pushed others in her group out of the way to get to her,,
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, come on. Some of us are impressionable. I couldn't find any sitings of the shield use in that attack. That would be newsworthy.
Click to expand...

I don't understand what you mean ?
Anyway it was turned on some people were asking because the dive folks reporting getting zapped pulling her in the boat.
I think in most cases they work,nobody has said they will work all the time tho,this lady was one of three employees that had shield apparently another 15 or so tourists did not.


----------



## Zed

See, I could not find a citing (there's the proper spelling, sorry) that there was a shield in use. I couldn't tell if you were serious or yanking the chain.

If there was a shield in use and the shark went for her anyway, that is a huge story. Here, where whites are the only maneaters, and maybe a couple attacks a year on average for the whole state, there are still those that feel the need to get a shield. So if there was evidence they aren't foolproof anyway, then maybe I can convince those that feel the need to buy one to put that $$$ into a Volvo, or maybe upping their collision insurance. That would make a lot more sense, if one is so into "safety". The odds are so astronomical, here, a half-ass shark shield is just a way to toss away $500, IMO.

Can you cite your source that shows they were using a shield while snorkeling?

Thanks shorty,

Z


----------



## Fozzy

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/western ... 5945532991



> Rockingham Wild Encounters operations director Aaron Heath said Ms Frankcom was one of two crew members who were wearing shark shields, which are designed to repel attacks using electronic impulses.


----------



## Zed

Cheers!
You da MAN!


----------



## Zed

tasmaniac said:


> Fozzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/western-australia/shark-attack-at-rockingham-beach/story-e6frg13u-1225945532991
> 
> 
> 
> Rockingham Wild Encounters operations director Aaron Heath said Ms Frankcom was one of two crew members who were wearing shark shields, which are designed to repel attacks using electronic impulses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't say if the shields were active at the time of the attack though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fozzy

It doesnt say that it was off either.. Guess it depends if you are a glass half empty or half full kinda guy


----------



## keza

One of the reports I saw said it was on when she came aboard as someone helping her got zapped.


----------



## Guest

My limited knowledge of the whole subject is that while a shark shield may/may not deter sharks from having a nibble on you or your belongings, it certainly goes a long way towards the general mental comfort of those wearing it. Should you be foolish and put yourself in harms way? Certainly not. Will it make you invincible? Obviously not. Will using it encourage you to participate in a sport that could make you feel a little uncomfortable? Most likely. Can you lessen the risks? Certainly! A little bit of common sense regarding blood in the water and locations/times on the water will dramatically reduce the risks of getting bitten. The odds of getting bitten by a shark, let alone a large one that could inflict serious life threatening damage, is pretty low even without one. I would think the odds have got to be better winning lotto. 
The only real foolproof way of preventing shark attack is to stay out/off the water. But then that kind of defeats the purpose of fishing doesn't it?


----------



## Fozzy

Was just watching the local Channel Nine News.

Female that was attacked stated "it wasnt that the shark shield doesnt work. I didnt have it turned on" She then goes on to say she turned it on during the attack. Which would explain people getting shocked pulling her aboard..

In any case it doesnt really sound like an attack to me. More an inquisitive shark seeing what she was all about. It would have done alot more damage if it was an attack and she sure as s&%t wouldnt have been able to turn her shark shield on.


----------



## paddleparra

funny little joke i heard goes something like this..........
Daddy and younger shark swimming away when they come across some shipwrecked people in the water, dad says to younger son, circle them once with only a couple of inches of fin sticking out, then circle them again with a few more inches of fin sticking out, then circle them a third time with whole fin and tail visible then go in for the kill. This they did and they devoured the lot, younger shark looks to his wise father and says "day we could have just eaten this lot first go, why did we circle them?' dad says "son, humans are like prawns.... they taste better with the sh%t on the outside!!"      

PP (and shark shield owner!!)


----------

